# How to charge t-shirts with logo



## Ayra (Oct 27, 2015)

Hi Guys, 

I am new here.
I need a help for giving a price for 30 T-shirts.
The client provides the t-shirts and my task is to put logos on the front, cut by flock and "Staff" on the back.

They provided me with the ready logo but it is very complicate - (8 colors after I worked few hours to simplify it). 

I will offer them a transfer paper option, too, but I want to know how much can I charge for a 1 and for all 30 t-shirts if i cut them by flock.
Have in mind how much work it will be....
The size of the front logo is roughly 200x90 mm - 8 colors
the back writing is 350x90 mm - 1 color

Thanks


----------



## jennGO (Mar 11, 2014)

No way would I ever do 8 colors in flock it takes ages to layer the pieces! But it is 30cm by 10cm wide? Just figure out your cost per cm for that flock you use and how many you can cut of each color in your cutter to determine the job cost.


----------



## Ayra (Oct 27, 2015)

Hi jennGO
Thank you for the answer...
I am crazy, so I will do it - it doesn't cost a lot as material - but the cost of material does not cover my effort - i wonder if there is formula like: the material cost x ??? to get the real price...
or something like £ 0.5 per color on top of the material price...?


----------



## jennGO (Mar 11, 2014)

Well it should just be how long it will take you to layer it all. You can guess (15 min/shirt to cut weed and lay?) or practice with small pieces of paper and time it. Then charge your hourly labor cost per shirt which is probably minimum wage


----------



## Ayra (Oct 27, 2015)

Thanks jennGO

That makes sense 
A


----------



## jennGO (Mar 11, 2014)

Yeah just be reasonable. If the price is too high then it will be one of those suck it up and pay yourself less or convince them to do dye sub things


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

Have you checked the price of flock.


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

Cost of t-shirt X 2
Cost of Vinyl X 2 (Your design is roughly 4" x 8"so 32 square inches of vinyl. You said 8 colors so depending on the layout it could get pricey)
Then hourly rate for cutting, weeding and application.


----------



## Ayra (Oct 27, 2015)

I have spread all of the colors and I calculate that I will need almost 3 m2 of flock all together - the price I buy the flock is about £14.50 m2, that makes the price of the material around £43.5, therefor the material for 1 t-shirt is £1.45. How much i can put on top for the work on this - 3 m2 of flock to cut and prepare for work and to lair them up.....


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

How much you pay for flock. Its like ?14.5 here a yrd and u need 8yrds for 8 colors


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

I'd say around $10 to $12 an hour if you had an employee doing it.


----------



## Ayra (Oct 27, 2015)

Blue92
All 8 colors together are a little under 3 square meters. For all of them i will pay £43.50. 
Well I will pay much more if if I have to buy the flock now, because i can not buy 0.160 m of a color, but thanks Got I have most of the colors i need in stock.
I don't know how long it will take me to do them so I have to make that up.
15 min per a shirt - do u think is reasonable? 
8 colors at 15 sec each - only that is 2 min under the press, but i will make two at a time...
if i put 8 h labor, do you think it is reasonable...?


----------



## jennGO (Mar 11, 2014)

I would say 4 shirts an hour and that means a little over six hours. Including the time to press.


----------



## brightonmarket (Jan 21, 2012)

Can you layer flock?


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

Nope you can't layer flock. So there will be a issue with that. The first 7 colors have to be tacked for 3 seconds to prevent shrinking than the last color for the full time.


----------



## brightonmarket (Jan 21, 2012)

djque said:


> Nope you can't layer flock. So there will be a issue with that. The first 7 colors have to be tacked for 3 seconds to prevent shrinking than the last color for the full time.


Thanks for that info. I always wonder why when I layer vinyl, the first layer seems too small.
I learn something new on here everyday


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

Ayra said:


> ...the price I buy the flock is about £14.50 m2, that makes the price of the material around £43.5, therefor the material for 1 t-shirt is £1.45.


Maybe some of us aren't on the same page when we say it could get expensive. I read your post as I think others did that you will be putting 8 different colored layers of flock together for the logo. Here in the U.S. for a logo (200m x 90 m or 7.87 inches x 3.5 inches) I could get 3 cuts per row on a 15 inch wide roll of material. I calculated roughly $1.50 per layer at that size. Using the base layer as the rough size for the other colors that is $1.50 x 8 (each color) per shirt just for the flock material or $12 per shirt just in flock. Is this not what you are planning?



djque said:


> Nope you can't layer flock. So there will be a issue with that. The first 7 colors have to be tacked for 3 seconds to prevent shrinking than the last color for the full time.


If I'm not mistaken flock needs to be peeled cold. So not only do you have your pressing time for each color you also have to allow time to cool. If not completely, at least enough to not pull it off the garment. With flock not being able to be layered you are going to have to cut each color to fit into the areas of the other colors. Glad you are willing to take this project on. It sounds like a nightmare.


----------



## Ayra (Oct 27, 2015)

I did layer it.
and yes they did shrink but not so much and I do not do motherboards (everything to fit one in other perfectly)
So it works according to me....


----------



## Ayra (Oct 27, 2015)

If I'm not mistaken flock needs to be peeled cold. So not only do you have your pressing time for each color you also have to allow time to cool. If not completely said:


> yes but....
> I do 30 of them....
> so i can put one color under the press and work on the second garment again the same color...
> after 15 seconds take out the first - put the second one and work on the third....
> ...


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

Ayra said:


> yes but....
> I do 30 of them....
> so i can put one color under the press and work on the second garment again the same color...
> after 15 seconds take out the first - put the second one and work on the third....
> ...


This is a prime time to track your complete time to do the job. Subtract what materials and electricity cost you from what you charged for the job. Then take your hours and divide what you have left by that and see how much you made per hour.


----------

